# Any furries here into classical music?



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

I mean, any kind of classical music starting with the earliest days of Baroque to the 20th century, I'm a huge alkan fan myself

There is some Haydn for you to enjoy.

[yt]xKTIOaERqbo[/yt]
And Bach.
[yt]Bo1x-62WmrI[/yt]

Also, post your favorite composer or performer with w/e you usually post, I wanna know what furries like!


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Please tell me how to embed youtube videos <_>


alrighty here ya go http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3625331/


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> alrighty here ya go http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3625331/



fanks man


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> fanks man


np


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh yes, I've been listening to Moonlight Sonata all afternoon.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Oh yes, I've been listening to Moonlight Sonata all afternoon.



LOL! That's probably one of the most popular Beethoven sonatas ever written
Click for great justice


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 18, 2010)

Bach's Piano Concerto No. 5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0zPokdN2wg
Mozart's Piano Sonata No. 11: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UvGf13H6wQ
Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2cFEHM9yMw
Bedrich Smetana's Die Moldau: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmX4gSChJsc
Antonio Vivaldi's Concerto No. 1 "Spring": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4kTei0XrCs
and, my favorite, Claude Debussy's Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_7loz-HWUM


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Bach's Piano Concerto No. 5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0zPokdN2wg
> Mozart's Piano Sonata No. 11: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UvGf13H6wQ
> Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2cFEHM9yMw
> Bedrich Smetana's Die Moldau: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmX4gSChJsc
> ...



Ah, a very nice selection indeed!

I'm into virtuosity, I'm THAT kind of guy  
Godowsky Study On Chopin's Etudes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaqNlk5mk2Q


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2cFEHM9yMw


However often you get told you're amazing sure isn't often enough.
Good pick.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

PROTIP: Beethoven never gave his sonatas names (Like Waldstein, Moonlight, or Pathetique, other people gave them these names :3)


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> PROTIP: Beethoven never gave his sonatas names (Like Waldstein, Moonlight, or Pathetique, other people gave them these names :3)


The more you know.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> The more you know.



Meh, that was just random trivia.


----------



## randomonlooker (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, classical music... Love it! I listen to even older music, all the way back to the middle ages, of course I'm not partial to any period

Prokofiev: Montagues and Capulets from the Romeo and Juliet ballet: http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=-LSxpxjMQ9c&feature=related

Mahler's first symphony, the titan, the third movement: http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=b3tQszZCMr8 

Borodin's Polovtsian Dances: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tdgYmBxy1A

Mendelssohn's fourth symphony the final movement: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br1MKrBs_o8

I could go on forever, but these are very beautiful pieces.

Oh, and Bach's toccaten for harpsichord, I've gotten one under my fingers, toccata and adagio: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3490326/ first fugue: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3583620/ Second fugue (with two subjects): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3592148/


----------



## Canard (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm a classical piano cheetah so I have lots of favorites 

I like to play:
Chopin - Nocturne Op. 9 No. 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3k2iaZIIY0
Chopin - Scherzo in Bb Minor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfPjrahvGGw
Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin - PrÃ©lude http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPIte_v5D9I
Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin - Toccata http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbX6NFTyjZw
Satie - Jack-in-the-box http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_uu6LJtLNw


I love to listen to:
Saint-SaÃ«ns - Organ Symphony No. 3 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCKiZRWyv20
Saint-SaÃ«ns - Danse Macabre - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ_w_ZLmqAU
Stravinski - Firebird Suite http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn1oKz9V7NY
Bach - Concerto for 4 Harpsichords BWV 1065 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFxksYKp1MA
Forqueray - La Couperin - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av20FgeJIok
Merula - La Lusignuola http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcp164LBWfQ
Arvo PÃ¤rt - De Profundis - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eSz2J3nS2o


Opera alert!
Rameau - PlatÃ©e, la folie ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpwYjawWCZE (entertaining x3)
Mozart - The Magic Flute - Der HÃ¶lle Rache http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvuKxL4LOqc (one of the most challenging soprano arias ever written! talking until about 2:10)


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 19, 2010)

I like classical music. Not sure what my favorite is though.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

Canard said:


> Mozart - The Magic Flute - Der HÃ¶lle Rache http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvuKxL4LOqc (one of the most challenging soprano arias ever written! talking until about 2:10)



I agree, I love that one. That is impressive.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess.
I listen to a lot of experimental "classical," though, and I don't know that that counts for much. Does it?


----------



## Qoph (Apr 19, 2010)

I listen to it a lot.  Pittsburgh's WQED radio is probably the best classical music station I've heard, internet or otherwise.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Does Kenneth Alford count as classical?


----------



## Mangasama (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm more jazz oriented, but I do like Beethoven and Bach...


----------



## Shaui (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Does Kenneth Alford count as classical?



I suppose that he does, assuming the time period he lived in


----------



## Shaui (Apr 19, 2010)

Mangasama said:


> I'm more jazz oriented, but I do like Beethoven and Bach...



[yt]rAGN0jG1VYo[/yt]
Enjoy that :3


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I suppose that he does, assuming the time period he lived in



Kenneth Alford was the pseudonym of Major Fredrick Ricketts (1881-1945) a British Army officer who mostly wrote marches for the Royal Irish Regiment, his works include the Colonel Bogey March (made famous by The Bridge over the River Kwai) and an arrangement of the folk song Lillibullero.


----------



## Surgat (Apr 20, 2010)

Giacinto Scelsi made some pretty neat stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbmQGAxQThk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLi3xxxjHDc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpatPWzIHuw 

Gustav Holst's _Mars_ and _Mercury_ are nice too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0bcRCCg01I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yIKu3LSwcE


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Kenneth Alford was the pseudonym of Major Fredrick Ricketts (1881-1945) a British Army officer who mostly wrote marches for the Royal Irish Regiment, his works include the Colonel Bogey March (made famous by The Bridge over the River Kwai) and an arrangement of the folk song Lillibullero.



My favorite Royally dedicated music would probably have to be Handel's Water Music suite.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 20, 2010)

I used to be really into classical music, until I discovered Pink Floyd, and from there my music tastes expanded rapidly to metal, prog-rock, post-rock, techno, blues, alternate...
I still enjoy classical music from time to time, +1 to this thread :3
Here's a really nice piece that I haven't seen discussed on the internet much:
The Great Gate of Kiev by Modest Mussorgsky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rVci4h8TkM


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 20, 2010)

Haydn is pretty kick ass.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 20, 2010)

What do you think of Wagner?
[yt]dytT5OnXU0A[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm into classical and neo-classical.


----------



## Teneba (Apr 21, 2010)

I really enjoy classical - I find that it's the base of a lot of great pop music today.  That's one of the reasons I like Japanese Pop.  It tends to be a lot more melodic than US pop (at least in my opinion) and they even use a lot of classical references in their songs.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Some but not all. I don't follow any new 'classical' style musicians and I think that's a damn shame that I don't.


----------



## Defcat (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a music composition major, also a classical/jazz trumpet player so yeah, I like classical music quite a bit.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2010)

I listen to _plenty_ of classical music...but not much from the Western system.


----------



## Aden (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone else into modern classical?

Ordered DanÃ­el Bjarnason's "Processions" a few months ago and I'm still hooked.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Anyone else into modern classical?
> 
> Ordered DanÃ­el Bjarnason's "Processions" a few months ago and I'm still hooked.



Hell yes!
Phillip Glass is a hero of the minimalist world, and I would believe that many modern classical listeners appreciate his work.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm into it too, although I'm not as experienced as many others.

Nowadays I mostly listen to Tchaikovsky and Debussy.


----------



## kurreltheraven (Apr 25, 2010)

Debussy, Ligeti, Holst, Saint-Saens, Dvorak, Bizet, Penderecki. Yum.

Oh and Steve Reich is worth mentioning too. Wouldn't have had anyone to borrow musical ideas from to write ambient music with if not for him.


----------

